# Kershaw's 2011 "Alaskan Blade Trader"



## MNmike (Dec 27, 2003)

Thanks for the review.

I can add that I've had a blade trader set from the mid 80's that I'm happy with.

Kershaw makes a decent knife at a reasonable price.


----------

